# The best Motherboard+Processor Combo under 20K for Overclocking



## layzee (Jul 4, 2008)

I feel that its got to be:

Intel Core 2 Duo E2160   Rs. 3,000 
ASUS Maximus Formula  Rs. 16,000 

Bundle this with a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme , a Scythe S-Flex SFF21F Fan and a pair of 1GB Corsair 8500C5D Dominators -> You're done!!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 4, 2008)

hehe not really.its got way too less l2
in dual core-E7200 +MSI P7N SLi/p45 platinum.
quad-same boards + q6600

The P45 board i mentioned is in case u want to opt for crossfire


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

MSI P7N SLI + Q6600 would be the best performer.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2008)

I would prefer the 45nm in case of OCing over Q6600 also there are some added feature too 

anyway, in case of pure OC



> E2140 @ 2.2k
> ABiT IP35-Pro @ 9k
> Water Cooler + Some heavy duty RAM


----------



## darklord (Jul 7, 2008)

Asus P5Q-E Motherboard - 11k
Intel E8400 CPU - 8.8k


----------

